# rave: my horse is amazing.



## foxmusk (Nov 14, 2009)

[nsfw] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RjMSWhGWak


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 14, 2009)

inb4 moved to lynx plox


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 14, 2009)

no, i'm raving about the horse. shit.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 14, 2009)

my first thought was a beastility thread, second was some rich kid we would then have to quickly troll off of the internet.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm going to sue Weebl's Stuff for however much money it will take to build a time machine that will take me 3 minutes and 17 seconds into the past so I can avoid watching this and wasting 3 minutes and 17 seconds of my life.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 14, 2009)

Called that shit.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 15, 2009)

This thread sounds lame, so I shall post in it and make it smell like cupcakes and violence with my amazing symbols:â€»ã€’â™­â™ªÂ£âˆžÂ°â†‘â†â†’â†“Â®Â©ï½ž. Eat that bitches. Pointless thread is pointless


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2009)

shut up woman get up my horse >:/

edit: also note the extended version of the song 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOVHhHj1TPM


----------



## Hir (Nov 15, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> This thread sounds lame, so I shall post in it and make it smell like cupcakes and violence with my amazing symbols:â€»ã€’â™­â™ªÂ£âˆžÂ°â†‘â†â†’â†“Â®Â©ï½ž. Eat that bitches. Pointless thread is pointless


When are you going to get the hint that every thread you post in loses credibility?


----------



## Morroke (Nov 15, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> When are you going to get the hint that every thread you post in loses credibility?



When the doctor finally diagnoses her for extreme stupidity. Until then, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah I really neede to see this....


----------



## pheonix (Nov 15, 2009)

I saw this on e621 like a million years ago before it was even on youtube. It's so stupid it got stuck in my head for ages.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I saw this on e621 like *a million years ago* before it was even on youtube. It's so stupid it got stuck in my head for ages.


That's strange, it's a relativley new Weebl's stuff video. And that was before mankind, let alone the internet. Or Weebl.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 20, 2009)

Toonix said:


> That's strange, it's a relativley new Weebl's stuff video. And that was before mankind, let alone the internet. Or Weebl.



It's an expression of it's old to me as I saw it awhile ago. How long before something stops being new? I say a few weeks.


----------

